# [EVDL] cooling my conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So up until now, I haven't given much thought to cooling. I hate the idea
of having to cool things since it heat means there's energy loss. Then, you have
to use energy to power fans or pumps to remove the unusable energy. Oh well, I guess
it's "welcome to the real world for now".

So I plan to by the standard cooling kit for my Soliton:
http://www.evsource.com/tls_cooling.php

And I plan to buy a kit like this for my motor:
http://www.evsource.com/tls_motor_cooling.php

Anybody have any thoughts on these kits? I'm looking for a ready-to-go kit vs
rounding up my own components. I just want to make sure I don't grossly overkill
or underkill what I need to do.

thanks!
-ben

http://evalbum.com/4001


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a slightly older version of the evsource motor cooling kit (bought i=
t last year). Looks like the same blower, but i can't be sure. Defini=
tely a different band, and maybe it now has some intelligence in the wiring=
? Not sure. Mine was just a simple band with a blower and hoses, no w=
iring included. It was also a lot cheaper I think. I wired it with a =
relay that is always on with 12v, but has a manual override toggle switch i=
n the passenger area so I can kill the fan if needed.

It seems to work just fine, but is a bit loud for me. It's louder than m=
y controller fan (Synkromotive), but quieter than the vaccuum pump for the =
brakes. I often shut it off at low speeds so I can be more 'stealthy'. =
Once rolling over 5mph, you cannot hear it. I mounted the blower soli=
dly to a plate that is mounted to the frame with three rubber isolation mou=
nts (radiator mounts from a VW Rabbit, actually).

I personally didn't install it so much for cooling (I'm not pushing the lim=
its of my Warp9), but to keep the innards clean. Just seems like a good =
idea.

david.
http://www.evalbum.com/4021

>________________________________
> From: Ben Jarrett <[email protected]>
>
>And I plan to buy a kit like this for my motor:
>http://www.evsource.com/tls_motor_cooling.php
>
>Anybody have any thoughts on these kits? I'm looking for a ready-to-go =
kit vs
>rounding up my own components. I just want to make sure I don't grossly=
overkill
>or underkill what I need to do.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Ben,

EV Source use to have a Dayton blower that you can mount right to the brush 
cover. No hoses or mounting brackets. You can search Dayton Blowers and 
look for a 12 vdc type. These have about a 2 by 3 inch square outlet and a 
5 inch round inlet.

I use one that is directly bolted to my GE-11 brush cover, and one to a 
WarP-11 screen brush cover which I bolted a solid steel plate to hold the 
blower motor.

I use a thick rubber gasket material between the motor and the outlet of the 
fan which closes the curve of the motor to the flat outlet. Also makes the 
blower motor quiet.

A 150 cfm blower works fine. Use it even in the winter to keep the snow out 
of the motor when I drive through a foot of snow which could scoop up snow 
at the rear air vents. Install a 6 inch carburetor filter housing on the 5 
inch round inlet to keep out the dust.

So far the motor temperature has not gone over 99 F. which was the same 
temperature of the ambient air at one time.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ben Jarrett" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, June 04, 2012 1:47 PM
Subject: [EVDL] cooling my conversion


>
>
> So up until now, I haven't given much thought to cooling. I hate the idea
> of having to cool things since it heat means there's energy loss. Then, 
> you have
> to use energy to power fans or pumps to remove the unusable energy. Oh 
> well, I guess
> it's "welcome to the real world for now".
>
> So I plan to by the standard cooling kit for my Soliton:
> http://www.evsource.com/tls_cooling.php
>
> And I plan to buy a kit like this for my motor:
> http://www.evsource.com/tls_motor_cooling.php
>
> Anybody have any thoughts on these kits? I'm looking for a ready-to-go 
> kit vs
> rounding up my own components. I just want to make sure I don't grossly 
> overkill
> or underkill what I need to do.
>
> thanks!
> -ben
>
> http://evalbum.com/4001
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Ben,

I recently did a post on how to make a setup for cooling your motor. Check it out here:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2012/05/plug-bug-blower-install-on-the-motor/

If you run it on a snap switch, you won't have to hear the thing at all when the motor is cool. The setup has been working great for me. I think it lowers the motor temperature by about 10C.

However, unlike Roland, I see much higher temperatures; possibly because I do long drives (45'ish minutes - 20-30 miles, with a large hill climb). 

I was seeing ~70C/158F on my motor when 65F Oatside air temp (OAT). With my blower, I see 60-62C (144F) at 77F OAT. Significantly warmer out, and the motor is quite a bit cooler.

Note that the dayton blowers at 150CFM are only rated for a short life span...I anticipate mine will die in 3-5 years, and I'll have to get their 250CFM "professional" grade one that can be run continuously (look at the datasheets to see this info yourself).

I think the kits include a 110CFM Dayton blower (based on my research). FWIW, the kits are way overpriced, but save time.

corbin

Am Jun 4, 2012 um 12:47 PM schrieb Ben Jarrett <[email protected]>:

> 
> 
> So up until now, I haven't given much thought to cooling. I hate the idea
> of having to cool things since it heat means there's energy loss. Then, you have
> to use energy to power fans or pumps to remove the unusable energy. Oh well, I guess
> it's "welcome to the real world for now".
> 
> So I plan to by the standard cooling kit for my Soliton:
> http://www.evsource.com/tls_cooling.php
> 
> And I plan to buy a kit like this for my motor:
> http://www.evsource.com/tls_motor_cooling.php
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on these kits? I'm looking for a ready-to-go kit vs
> rounding up my own components. I just want to make sure I don't grossly overkill
> or underkill what I need to do.
> 
> thanks!
> -ben
> 
> http://evalbum.com/4001
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Corbin, only 10C? A difference that small seems hardly worth the effort. 
When I had mine attached I got about 10C if I drove in 2nd (cooling
unnecessary) and up to 40C in 4th (4" bilge pump blower).

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/cooling-my-conversion-tp4655375p4655436.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can't really compare cooling unless you compare the same size motor on the
same route at same ambient temperature. Corbin is driving at highway speed
for 20-30 miles including a several mile long hill, so quite a bit of
heating of the motor. Mine doesn't heat up much at all driving around at
35-40 mph compared to what it does driving at 65 mph, or up the mountains
for 10-20 miles on 4%-5% grade. A delta of 10 C is 18 F, which doesn't seem
that bad for air cooling. 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/cooling-my-conversion-tp4655375p4655446.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup, only about a 10C difference with the blower on vs not on - the motor still runs hot. Note that I have a pretty tough hill I drive up on a regular basis, and it really works the motor hard! I'm measuring the motor case temp; the brush temp might be significantly hotter (or cooler with the blower).

If I only drive around town (ie: flatish, and less than 10 miles), the motor hardly gets above being warm. It's really the freeway (at 65-70mph) and hills (5% grade at 55mph) that make it get hot. The snap switch (at 50C) usually comes on going up my big hill, and cools the motor while I do a 2 mile coast downhill to my house.

I looked into the 4" bilge pump blowers (the inline ones), but the CFM rating for them was lower than the squirrel cage ones.

--corbin

Am Jun 5, 2012 um 6:17 PM schrieb Voltswagon <[email protected]>:

> Corbin, only 10C? A difference that small seems hardly worth the effort. 
> When I had mine attached I got about 10C if I drove in 2nd (cooling
> unnecessary) and up to 40C in 4th (4" bilge pump blower).
> 
> --
> View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/cooling-my-conversion-tp4655375p4655436.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That makes sense. My 40C difference was from the measured high in the
brushes. The motor case delta would be much smaller with the larger mass,
surface area, and natural air exposure.

Squirrels do have higher air-flow, but I felt mine was more than adequate,
wish I'd gone with the 3" instead. I think it's 150 CFM, not that that
means much. 

The blower really just needs to not restrict the airflow while in low gear. 
That ensures that when stationary or in higher gear you are getting the same
level of cooling.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/cooling-my-conversion-tp4655375p4655454.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

